# Schwinn Cobalt BLUE  bikes???



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 20, 2012)

I have noticed that on a 1946 cobalt girls bike i use to have the cobalt blue had a transparent metallic like finish in the worn areas....can some one explain this finish and whether or not it was enamel or was it some other type of paint....might do up a Cobalt with gray reverse scheme with red pin stripes....haha but i need to figure put the cobalt deal first before i go to town on this oops 1946 i'M dying to finish...


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 20, 2012)

*Cobalt*

One of the coolest colors in the Schwinn line for sure. From what I've seen it's a standard enamel color, no metallic etc.  I have some NOS Cobalt Schwinn parts I keep on hand for ordering paint and doing color matches!   The Cobalt and Grey is way cool, I restored a Streamliner about 10 years ago in that color for Carl of the legendary Beach Cities Cycles here in Hermosa beach.  Saw that bike last year at the Abbot Kinney festival in Venice on display with a row of vintage bikes, Cobalt rules!


----------



## eryauch (Jun 20, 2012)

*Paint*

You should just scrap the 1946 project and sell the rear fender to me:} Your paint scheme sounds sweet. I love those colors together.
Eric


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2012)

I have noticed that transparent metallic sheen on some of the other colors besides the Cobalt Blue.

It is especially noticable on the inside of the tanks that were not primed. The maroon paint almost looks like candy apple red.

Who knows, maybe it was this accidental feature of the early opaque paint schemes that lead to the creation of the radiant paint schemes of the 50s and 60s.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone have a formula or current substitute or "likeness" for this color?


----------

